# Does a smoker leave black residue on walls etc?



## mummel (Apr 20, 2015)

I may have found a solution for smoking in the rain :)  My front porch!  I can anticipate the WAF will definitely not be there and I'm probably going to get an earful, but it will work in a pinch (there is even an electric outlet right there).

However, the porch roof is maybe 8 feet high?  Im worried about the smoker leaving black marks on the roof or house walls.  Someone in another post said not but I just wanted to ask if anyone is doing something similar.

Thanks.


----------



## joe black (Apr 20, 2015)

I think I remember seeing a pic about a month ago of someone with a smoker on a porch.  They had a vent ell and a short extension to direct the smoke from under the ceiling.  You may try this, but be careful that you don't choke the exhaust too much.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Apr 20, 2015)

My MES sits on my front porch a foot from the wall that has vinyl siding With no problems at all.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 20, 2015)

My electric smoker sits on my covered patio. No smoke issues. Now my grill on the other hand has deposited greasy residue on the rafters from meat drippings causing much wonderfully smelling smoke.  Cleans up easy enough. But the smoker, no.  There is so little smoke coming from it that natural currents/breeze cause it to disappear after it rises about a foot above the smoker.  And the smoke, for the most part is thin and wispy.


----------



## ajbert (Apr 21, 2015)

When I first got my smoker it was only used under the covered deck.  Along with no residue on the above rafters/roof, the smoke had a huge added benefit:  No wasp nests!!!

This was in south Louisiana at the time.  Thankfully, not wasps up here in the mountains!


----------



## mummel (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

